# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  Ας σοβαρευτούμε

## GR_KYROS

Μπαίνοντας στην αρχική σελίδα του forum νομίζετε ότι είναι σοβαρή εικόνα αυτή που παρουσιάζει ?
Και ναι μιλώ για την παρουσίαση κατασκευών

Νομίζετε ότι οτιδήποτε μοιάζει με κατασκευή μπορεί να παρουσιάζετε εκεί ?
και δεν μιλώ για τις φιλότιμες προσπάθειες κάποιων παιδιών που ώμος θα μπορούσαν να μην προβάλλοντα εκεί αλλά κάπου αλλού, απλά για συζήτηση, απόψεις, διορθώσεις….
Μιλώ για κάποιες ανεκδιήγητες (κατασκευές)  που είναι κάτι σαν διακοσμητικά που δεν θα ήθελε κανείς να τα βλέπει, κάτι σαν ( καινοτομίες)  στο μυαλό κάποιου, και γενικά κατασκευάσματα που αντικρίζοντας τα  ένας επισκέπτης νομίζει ότι πρόκειται για αστείο…

Επιπλέον προσβάλλουν τις σοβαρές κατασκευές που παρουσιάζονται στον ίδιο χώρο.

Νομίζω ότι οι υπεύθυνοι του forum θα μπορούσα να φιλτράρουν τα θέματα που θα προβάλλονται στην πρώτη σελίδα, και ανάλογα να εγκρίνουν την προβολή τους.

Και ξεκινώντας εγώ πρώτος, παρακαλώ να εγκρίνετε την προβολή της παρακάτω κατασκευής μου

Θέμα : ότι νάνε


Ευχαριστώ

----------

bchris (09-12-15), 

dias0 (09-12-15), 

GeorgeVita (09-12-15), 

navar (10-12-15), 

Nightkeeper (08-12-15), 

p.gabr (09-12-15)

----------


## Nightkeeper

Σχηματικό ? Μετρήσεις ? Πες και κατι ρε κυρο, σκέτη εικόνα δλδ?

----------

GeorgeVita (09-12-15)

----------


## GR_KYROS

Είναι πατέντα δεν μπορώ να πω πολλά  :Wink:

----------


## Spark

σε αυτη την σελίδα εχει παρουσιάσει τις *χειρότερες κατασκευές όλων των εποχών*.
αυτες ειναι:
το θέμα που εγραφε πως εβαλε 2 μαγνητες σε σωλήνα που περνα βενζίνη και περίμενε να δει οικονομία καυσίμου,
το θέμα που έβαλε ενα ευκαμπτο πανελ επανω σε μια μπαταρία και έγραφε πως ειναι σπουδαια εφεύρεση,
το θέμα με την ανεμογεννητρια που δεν ειδε ποτε κανεις βιντεο με την λειτουργία της και στοιχεία  απο την ταχύτητα του ανέμου και την ενεργεια που παράγει -σε αντίθεση  με το δικό μου θέμα που δείχνει περισσότερα απο 8 βιντεο με στοιχεία που  οποιος τα δει μπορει να κανει κατασκευή λειτουργική.
το θέμα που παρουσιάζει τώρα πως παράγει υδροξύ για να αναβεις το τσιγάρο σου και πως γι αυτο καταναλώνει 100 βατ.

κατα την γνωμη μου αυτός θα πρεπει να ντρέπεται για τις αχρηστες βλακειες που παρουσίασε εδω αυτο τον χρόνο.

δεν μου αρεσει που σε καθε παρουσίαση κατασκευής στελνει τους αναγνωστες στην σελιδα του για να κανει εκει πωλήσεις.
οι παρουσιάσεις του ειναι πρόσχημα για να μεταφέρει πελάτες στην σελίδα του, εχει κανει μαγαζί το hlektronika.
βεβαιως τον εχω σε λιστα αγνοησης, κανένα πρόβλημα, θετική ενέργεια εχω.

----------


## nestoras

> Είναι πατέντα δεν μπορώ να πω πολλά



Αυτό στη μέση που μοιάζει με led, τι ακριβώς είναι?  :Confused1:

----------


## leosedf

Σας αφήνω να σκοτωθείτε σκόπιμα για να βλέπουμε.


Το τι μπαίνει στη σελίδα μπροστά δεν το διαχειριζόμαστε εμείς, ίσως ο Θανάσης να μπορεί να κάνει κάτι δε γνωρίζω παραπάνω.

----------


## thanasis 1

Οπα λαθος! :Smile:

----------


## moutoulos

Βαγγέλη η κατασκευή σου έχει και εσένα στοιχεία "ερωτικού βοηθήματος" ?. Γιατί βλέπω οτι το LED που έχει στο
κέντρο, απο το πλάι θα είναι κάπως έτσι ... αρκετά ψηλό. Είναι έτσι ?.



Ασφαλώς και κάνω πλάκα.

Λοιπόν. Πέρα απο την πλάκα, να σοβαρευτούμε που λέει και ο τίτλος. Η αλήθεια είναι οτι ο Βαγγέλης σε αυτό
που λέει, έχει δίκιο. Απο την άλλη όμως, δεν μπορώ να κρίνω ποιες θα ανεβοκατεβαίνουν στο "Κατασκευές". Και
οχι βέβαια γιατι αυτό είναι δύσκολο να γίνει. Απλά κάτι που εγώ θα θεωρήσω "περιττό", κάποιος άλλος θα το 
έβλεπε σαν ενδιαφέρων. 

Πέρα απο αυτό πολλές κατασκευές δεν έχουν τα βασικά. Λίγα λόγια, περιγραφή, σχηματικό, υλικά κτλ. Αλίμονο 
αν ξεκινήσω και σβήνω thread. Σίγουρα δεν είναι πρέπων και ειδικά σωστό. Τώρα σχετικά με την συγκεκριμενη
κατασκευή σου Σπύρο, η αλήθεια είναι οτι είναι κάπως ... αλλοπρόσαλλη. Και δεν το λεω μόνο εγώ, σου το έχουν
πεί πολλά μέλη ... σαν απάντηση στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα σου.

Μάλλον θα ζητήσω απο τon admin να δημιουργήσει και μια άλλη ενότητα σαν "Κατασκευές πχ Νο2" ή κάπως
αλλιώς, που εκεί θα πηγαίνουν κατασκευές που δεν πληρούν τα απαραίτητα που ανέφερα παραπάνω. Και 
εννοείται οι συγκεκριμένες δεν θα εμφανίζονται στην "Αρχική" ...

----------

bchris (09-12-15)

----------


## betacord85

χαχαχα!ο βαγγελης θελει εδω και εβδομαδες μεσω υπονουμενων να μιλησει για καποιον συγκεκριμενο ατομο απο το φορουμ(απο οτι εχω καταλαβει)...και η ειρωνεια ειναι οτι αυτος σχολιασε αυτο το ποστ!ελεος!δηλαδη δεν μπορει να το καταλαβει επιτελους???

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Είναι πατέντα δεν μπορώ να πω πολλά



Αμάν αυτή η μυστυκοπαθια,μας στερεις γνώσεις κυρο ... Σε παρακαλώ να αναλύσεις με λεπτομέρειες , δεν ειναι ειναι πρέπον να μας αφήνεις με απορίες ...έλεος ...παρακαλώ τους διαχειρηςτες να σβήσουν  το θεμα προς παραδειγματισμο !!

----------


## leosedf

Είπα το Θάνο να δει το θέμα και μου απάντησε στα γρήγορα "περίμενε, φοράω δερμάτινα κι έρχομαι"

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Είπα το Θάνο να δει το θέμα και μου απάντησε στα γρήγορα "περίμενε, φοράω δερμάτινα κι έρχομαι"



Ααααα βλέπω αγρίεψαν τα πράγματα ... Να φορέσουμε κανα μεταλλικό δλδ???

----------


## nestoras

> Είπα το Θάνο να δει το θέμα και μου απάντησε στα γρήγορα "περίμενε, φοράω δερμάτινα κι έρχομαι"



Μάλλον είδε τη λεντοταινία στο πιατάκι της γλάστρας κι άναψε κι αυτός...

----------


## Gaou

exo μαμηθει στο γελιο  να ειστε καλα βρε παιδια καιρο ειχα να γελασω ετσι

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ο έξυπνος παραδέχεται, ο πονηρός δικαιολογείται, ο βλάκας επιμένει ......

Τι να πεις :Unsure:

----------


## Panoss

Βαγγέλη, δεν φοβάσαι μη σε απαγάγει η CIA μετά την παρουσίαση αυτής της κατασκευής;
Σε συμβουλεύω να μετακομίσεις σε ένα μέρος για κάνα δυο βδομάδες όπου θα θεωρούν ότι αποκλείεται να πας.
(π.χ...στο σπίτι σου...)
Επίσης να κάθεσαι *ακίνητος* για πολλές ώρες μπροστά από το παράθυρο, με χαμηλά φώτα και την κουρτίνα κλειστή ώστε να νομίζουν ότι έβαλες μια κούκλα για να τους ξεγελάσεις ότι, και καλά, είσαι μέσα, κλασσικό κόλπο.

----------


## SRF

> Βαγγέλη η κατασκευή σου έχει και εσένα στοιχεία "ερωτικού βοηθήματος" ?. Γιατί βλέπω οτι το LED που έχει στο
> κέντρο, απο το πλάι θα είναι κάπως έτσι ... αρκετά ψηλό. Είναι έτσι ?.
> 
> 
> 
> Ασφαλώς και κάνω πλάκα.
> 
> Λοιπόν. Πέρα απο την πλάκα, να σοβαρευτούμε που λέει και ο τίτλος. Η αλήθεια είναι οτι ο Βαγγέλης σε αυτό
> που λέει, έχει δίκιο. Απο την άλλη όμως, δεν μπορώ να κρίνω ποιες θα ανεβοκατεβαίνουν στο "Κατασκευές". Και
> ...



Φτιάξτε και εσείς μιά κατηγορία "ΚΑΛΛΙΤΕΧΝΙΚΕΣ ΑΝΑΖΗΤΗΣΕΙΣ" ή "ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΙ ΡΕΜΠΡΑΝΤ" !!!

----------

moutoulos (09-12-15), 

picdev (09-12-15)

----------


## picdev

Παιδιά ο Σπύρος έχει πει ότι έχει έτοιμα 11 διακοσμητικά , και μέχρι τα χριστούγεννα δουλεύει και αλλά διακοσμητικά .
Έρχεται επέλαση  διακοσμητικών χαχαχα

----------


## Dbnn

Σαν μωρα παιδια κανετε..... Χαχα

----------


## johnnyb

> Είπα το Θάνο να δει το θέμα και μου απάντησε στα γρήγορα "περίμενε, φοράω δερμάτινα κι έρχομαι"

----------


## moutoulos

> Μάλλον θα ζητήσω απο τon admin να δημιουργήσει και μια άλλη ενότητα σαν "Κατασκευές πχ Νο2" ή κάπως
> αλλιώς, που εκεί θα πηγαίνουν κατασκευές που δεν πληρούν τα απαραίτητα που ανέφερα παραπάνω. Και 
> εννοείται οι συγκεκριμένες δεν θα εμφανίζονται στην "Αρχική" ...







> Με τον ερχομό του νεο έτους ... αναμένεται (μάλλον) και νεα ενότητα:
> *"**Παρουσίαση Κατασκευών (**Εικαστικές Δημιουργίες)"
> 
> **Είχε γίνει και μια αναφορά εδώ.
> Τελευταία παράγραφο.*




Είναι γεγονός ...

*Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών 
**Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών
*

----------

GR_KYROS (26-01-16), 

SRF (26-01-16), 

SV1EDG (26-01-16)

----------

